# Deer painting - Time lapse



## coom (Jun 6, 2016)

Hi everyone! Like probably several of you have done, I started painting by watching a couple of youtube tutorials, time-lapses, etc.
I was wondering if anyone else on these forums uses youtube as a way to show what they do? I ask this because I recently started my own channel. I'm making short videos of the things I make, not only paintings.. But thet are a large part of it.

And here is my latest video of a painting:
https://www.youtube.com/embed/I6V1E49MRho


I painted the original I call 'The watcher' in the winter, but sadly I had a little bit of an accident while varnishing and got a load of dust in the painting. So I just tried to more or less make a copy for my aunt. I added a picture of them side by side.

I love to know about anyone else who has ventured in the YT world!  And thanks for looking!!


----------



## SylviaCSosnovskaFineArt (Jul 12, 2016)

I do sometimes watch the videos to see how people are working with media. I like your video. Also it would be interesting to use some of the accidents with the surface to the benefit of the painting.


----------

